# Dalton utilities



## mable (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anybody got anything back from the dalton utilities adult child hunt yet?


----------



## csgreen1 (Sep 21, 2015)

We have not got anything yet!


----------



## 300 Mag (Sep 21, 2015)

Another "nothing".


----------



## mable (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably get rejected. But really anxious to find out. Fingers crossed


----------



## Offroadtek (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe this year they finally forewent the rejection letters since the ones that get accepted get a handshake, not an email.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 22, 2015)

From Dalton Utilities Website:

Email notifications concerning the 2015 deer hunts will be returned to applicants no later than September 25, 2015.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 22, 2015)

Only a few more days till I get me rejection email.


----------



## csgreen1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Still waiting.


----------



## mable (Sep 25, 2015)

Rejected


----------



## Offroadtek (Sep 25, 2015)

Rejected


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 25, 2015)

Im a reject


----------



## csgreen1 (Sep 25, 2015)

We got Rejected again.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 25, 2015)

Rejected again


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 25, 2015)

Rejected again-16 years straight.


----------



## RickyB (Sep 25, 2015)

*I cant believe it!!!** I finally got it.*

I was beginning to think it was just a fake hunt.

Now I have to do some homework on this place. Any input from someone that's been would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## turkeyed (Sep 25, 2015)

RickyB said:


> *I cant believe it!!!** I finally got it.*
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just a fake hunt.
> 
> Now I have to do some homework on this place. Any input from someone that's been would be greatly appreciated.



Hard to do any homework, they will assign you an area to hunt at the meeting.  Best of luck! 

I was rejected once again!


----------



## chocolate dog (Sep 25, 2015)

RickyB said:


> *I cant believe it!!!** I finally got it.*
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just a fake hunt.
> 
> Now I have to do some homework on this place. Any input from someone that's been would be greatly appreciated.



I'm in a wheelchair so I've been lucky enough to hunt it every year since they started and will be there again this year. You get assigned an area. It's kinda luck of the draw but there really are no "bad spots".  Deer roam ALL those compartments. 

Ask away, I'll be glad to answer any questions you have that I can. There is very little of that place I've not seen.  I love it there and am very fortunate to be have been able to hunt there as much as I have


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 27, 2015)

*My son got chosen*

 This will be his 3rd time selected in 8 years applying, so we have been lucky I guess.  There is no scouting pretty much, they assign you a area and the day you check-in, someone will take you to your area and you will have a map.  I would guess the areas are 10-30 acres, just a guess on size, not very big.  You can scout it out and put up your stand.  I take a double for me and my son to hunt together.  Then you will hunt the next 2 days.  It is a excellent hunt, used to be lots of deer, but over the years I have seen it decreased as that is the intent of the hunt to take out some deer.  The staff running the hunt are very friendly and helpful.  Your chances for a large buck are pretty good.  My son killed a nice, 120+ buck 3 years ago on the hunt.  Here is picture of the buck he took several years back.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 27, 2015)

Rejected


----------



## RickyB (Sep 27, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> Hard to do any homework, they will assign you an area to hunt at the meeting.  Best of luck!
> 
> I was rejected once again!





chocolate dog said:


> I'm in a wheelchair so I've been lucky enough to hunt it every year since they started and will be there again this year. You get assigned an area. It's kinda luck of the draw but there really are no "bad spots".  Deer roam ALL those compartments.
> 
> Ask away, I'll be glad to answer any questions you have that I can. There is very little of that place I've not seen.  I love it there and am very fortunate to be have been able to hunt there as much as I have





Buford_Dawg said:


> This will be his 3rd time selected in 8 years applying, so we have been lucky I guess.  There is no scouting pretty much, they assign you a area and the day you check-in, someone will take you to your area and you will have a map.  I would guess the areas are 10-30 acres, just a guess on size, not very big.  You can scout it out and put up your stand.  I take a double for me and my son to hunt together.  Then you will hunt the next 2 days.  It is a excellent hunt, used to be lots of deer, but over the years I have seen it decreased as that is the intent of the hunt to take out some deer.  The staff running the hunt are very friendly and helpful.  Your chances for a large buck are pretty good.  My son killed a nice, 120+ buck 3 years ago on the hunt.  Here is picture of the buck he took several years back.





Thanks for the input, it sounds like its a well managed hunt.

I thought that it was zoned, but did not realize you couldn't pick the zone like the Ossabaw Island hunts. I like this way better because you never know where your going to be. Everyone gets a chance at all of the good spots


----------



## crocket1 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 11yo son got drawn.   It will be our first time there.   Looking forward to it.


----------

